# Litter Box chewing



## HarlieRN (Jan 3, 2016)

I have two buns that just turned two years old. They are both neutered and spend approximately 8-10 hours or more a day outside their cage in a bunny proof spare bedroom. The room is full of boxes that they LOVE to destroy. When they must go back in their extra large cage, they decide this is the time to eat/destroy their litter box. I get the "mad thump" when they are put in their cage by one of them every time. Other toys or chew sticks do not interest them from store bought to homemade. Worried litter box plastic will make them sick. Ideas??? Metal pans like cake pans got urine corroded quickly. My boys are destructive!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 3, 2016)

How is your litter box set up? If it has loads of hay in it, bunnies tend to go for the hay rather than the plastic edges.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jan 12, 2016)

my two are currently doing the same and i have a hard time breaking them away in chewing their plastic poop tray 

i have been buying them multiple toy(s) but still keep doing this .. even putting some chew toy(s) in there to distract them from chewing on their pooping pan =/


----------



## flemishwhite (Jan 19, 2016)

We all have different anecdotes. My two flemmish babies have no interest in chewing their plastic litter boxes ....they have four through the house. The boxes are full of oat hay. They eat a lot of this. I've also bought some chew toys, which they are not too interested in. My wife and I have several cardboard boxes under the dining room table. They love to crawl into the boxes and jump in them and chew them. I've been lead to believe that they can eat cardboard without harm...it is cellulose for the most part. We have mostly hardwood floors, but we have some carpet tiles down, since the rabbits don't like smooth floors. Some of the carpet tiles had plastic fibers that they wanted to chew, so we got rid of them. I think they can safely chew cotton and wool from the carpet tiles (in small amounts). Our previous rabbit was an adult when we got her. She was chewy, but not as bad as our now babies. They did want to chew our wood furniture....which is bad because its varnish coated. I bought some 2x4 pieces of untreated pine timber and sat them down in the house and they've done a good job chewing the 2x4's. (For metric people, a 2X4 is wood that is 1 7/8 inches by 3 7/8 inches ...2.54 cm per inch). 

Remember, cellulose..in vegetables, paper, cotton, is a polysaccaride. Bacteria in bunney's stomach changes cellulose into glucose. The glucose keeps the bacteria alive, and the extra glucose keeps the bunny alive.


----------

